# snapper masters!



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

Got to paradise hole at 600 and no other boats.first 2 fish in the box at 700,then 4 small snapper and 4 breakoffs and 1 reel got spooled. pretty good day. Any other paradise hole reports?:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Yesterday caught one sow snapper, one King and a BFT. Then the boat started to sink:001_huh: Bailed for a while and went home to fix the problems. Went out this morning and returned home at 0830 with 5 limits. No real large snapper, but we wanted to beat the front in. As we left, we saw a scholl of BFT swimming around the boat. Next time I'll take my speed jigs.


----------



## hydraporter (Oct 2, 2007)

*Paradise*

We got a three man limit there today. Caught on live and dead cigs. Also caught a small king. My first trip there. What is the structure on the bottom there?


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

it limestone and coral ledges that create a depression or hole in the bottom. just a quality spot.
:thumbsup:


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

We were there this past saturday. Got there around 7:30. 3 person snapper limit and going home at 9:30.


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

wow nice job i with my dad would take me out again but he just makes excuses


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice reports guys! Do you mind if I ask which Paradise Hole area you all are using? I've got several numbers from the MBT Dive site and know that's a larger area rather than one specific reef/hole. There is also something titled "Paradise Good". These are the ones posted that my cousin and I would like to try this weekend:

13303.25 
47096.28 
30 14.969 
87 09.696 
PARADISE GOOD  


13299.63 
47085.62 
30 12.918 
87 09.750 
PARADISE HOLE  


13296.26 
47085.42 
30 12.882 
87 10.077 
PARADISE HOLE  


13311.1 
47096.91 
30 15.080 
87 08.941 
PARADISE HOLE  


13300.67 
47086.18 
30 13.025 
87 09.663 
PARADISE HOLE Coral Head  


Can anyone comment on if those are decent spots? I'm definitely not trying to take anybody's numbers, just learn the area. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

the numbers i have are 

N30:12.950
W87:10.440

this spot has always produced very well, prob my favorite spot. Always glad to share a spot.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Went out this morning, couldn't get cigar minnows, but used squid and cut threadfins, caught some small red snappers, some other kind of snapper with the orange bottom lip, remoras, and something huge that I could only get up 10 feet before my line broke.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

jeff912 said:


> the numbers i have are
> 
> N30:12.950
> W87:10.440
> ...


Thanks buddy, your help is much appreciated!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

How far out is it? ??


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

hydraporter said:


> We got a three man limit there today. Caught on live and dead cigs. Also caught a small king. My first trip there. What is the structure on the bottom there?


The numbers I have dived there are pretty good sized blocks of limestone.Some of them were square and looked almost manmade. Doesnt look like any other natural bottom ive been on.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you travel a little further SSE from the Paradise Hole there is more live bottom that has produced nice Grouper in the past. I haven't been out there this year.

I'll get a cussing by some people but who cares..!!

I got a PM from someone last year about reporting catches on the "Pipeline" SW of P-Pass. This person didn't want me telling about a secret spot. The Pipeline is on every chart ever made..!!


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Some of those numbers are east of the "Paradise Hole", as most are refering to. There is a line of scattered natural bottom spots SE of the Liberty Ship that run South for several miles. Good hunting.


----------

